# Dust control



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone used filters, on a overhead forced air heater in a garage/shop to help with, dust control? I just did a temporary rig up using a course washable filter as a pre filter over the fan intake. Then installed a fine furnace filter on the opposite side of the furnace. Wondering what problems the restricted air flow will cause? The original setup is not the greatest source of heat but does a wonderful job of blowing the dust around. We get about two months of poor sledding so I have plenty of winter time to work with everything closed up.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are saying you have a filter over both the intake and discharge sides of the heater I would say that is inviting trouble. Reduced air flow will cause the hot parts of the unit to be even hotter. Either the down stream filter will burn or the elements will melt. Not a good idea. IMHO.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I'd suggest you undo that arrangement. Better would be to salvage an old squirrel cage fan from a furnace and use it in a shop built air cleaner, most of those ceiling heaters have axial fans which don't that well with restrictions.


----------



## edwino (Nov 28, 2014)

Time passes quickly but I appreciate the responses. I removed both filters, but occasionally put the air bag filter on the discharge side, just while working in the shop. That is not overly convenient, but as per your replies and after calling the furnace fellow I backed up. Not really wanting to replace the heater. Someday which never comes I should do a shop build cleaner.


----------

